# Faux brick / mural behind a fireplace



## hotwing7

Thought i'd post some pics of something i'm doing right now. This is in my own home - hubbys man cave to be precise.


This all came about because originally the tile (that I laid so please don't criticize I know it's not great lol) was going to go all the way up the wall. Then hubby changed his mind and I thought "oh thats awesome because we have the cement board backer which has a ****ty texture to it. So to do what I do best and hide it with a mural seemed like the best plan - and something you don't see too often behind a wood burner.

I'm really pleased with the way it's going so far. There will be a scene of some elk or something through the 'hole'
:thumbsup:


----------



## Paradigmzz

Nice skills.....











....for a girl:jester:


----------



## kdpaint

Looks good!


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Nice looking work hotwing. :thumbup:


----------



## hotwing7

thanks all - in hindsight I wished i'd have painted logs instead of bricks (would go better with his hunting themed basement) but if it really annoys the hell out me when it's done i'll change it :whistling2:


----------



## hotwing7

so far (ps didn't realise there was a dedicated subsection for posted pics - so apologies for this being here)


----------



## The Paint Supplier

Really Sharp!


----------



## NCPaint1

Pretty sweet, the pink elk is a nice touch


----------



## ewingpainting.net

look great, good job with tying the slate in


----------



## hotwing7

ewingpainting.net said:


> look great, good job with tying the slate in


Thanks - if I knew from the offset there was going to be a mural there it would have been a whole different kettle of fish  but, you work with what you're given eh!!!!!


----------



## hotwing7

progress :yes:


----------



## daArch

F-ing WOW :thumbup:


----------



## michael tust

:thumbsup:

Good Job !


Michael Tust


----------



## Wolfgang

Quite the talent you have lady. Very nice.


----------



## hotwing7

More!!!!!


----------



## NCPaint1

Just plain sexy.


----------



## hotwing7

NCPaint1 said:


> Just plain sexy.


Why thank-yo.............. oh - the elk?!!!! K cheers


----------



## daArch

What's he exhaling? 

hope we don't need to take a urine sample to test. :whistling2:


----------



## hotwing7

well he's supposed to be majestically bugling in the morning mist - but it did cross my mind earlier that it looked like he'd just had a toke :blink: 

His new nickname will be pothead


----------



## hotwing7

Still coming together!


----------



## ewingpainting.net

that's bad azz!


----------



## scottjr

Hotwing, I'm impressed. Looks really good.


----------



## hotwing7

well its all finished, here it is and one of it 'in situ'


----------



## Workaholic

Looks great!


----------



## StripandCaulk

Thats awesome! How many hours would you say you put into it?


----------



## 6126

Wow!!!! Very impressive


----------



## hotwing7

Thanks, in total I reckon around 24.


----------



## Cgallagher

Very nice work ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaina Khan

Adorable journey of painting it was!!!


----------



## benthepainter

G'day HW7


That looks awsome


----------



## mudbone

Yes looks hot!:whistling2:


----------



## Craftworks

Thats nice you have talent .Really Nice !!
I like how you balanced in the window
& your husband is lucky to have a wife who
cares to make a nice look like that for a man cave.


----------



## Underdog

I saw this thread the other day.
I was wondering if you've been doing any more since you posted this last year?


----------

